# correct spark plugs



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi all, im looking to replace my spark plugs on my 2009 jetta but im not sure which ones to buy. is Bosch the OEM or NGKs? and which part# i need for my car. thanks in advance.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

NGK or Bosch. Both will do.

The NGK# is PZFR5J-11

I know the OEM part number from VW is 101 905 601F, not sure if it is Bosch or NGK though. Might even be by a brand name of BERU.


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

whats the difference between NGK's PZFR5J-11 and is PZFR5Q-11?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

pjohn221 said:


> whats the difference between NGK's PZFR5J-11 and is PZFR5Q-11?


J = platinum
Q = iridium


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/EngineElectrical/192/14

don't forget you need five 

German auto parts is best place to buy them


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

How often should they be changed?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think your owners manual should say every 40k.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> I think your owners manual should say every 40k.
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


 Right so I'm at 45k (91000km) so I guess I should look into that. Thanks.


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

im looking to replace my coils also. either one of this kits is fine right?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Engine/Ignition/ES2538683/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Engine/Ignition/ES2538684/

not sure why the other one is cheaper


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

pjohn221 said:


> im looking to replace my coils also. either one of this kits is fine right?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Engine/Ignition/ES2538683/
> 
> ...


Wouldn't worry about coil packs, they only need replaced when they go bad.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

SocoJoe said:


> Wouldn't worry about coil packs, they only need replaced when they go bad.


Upgrading them to the new revision isnt bad either (depending on the year) :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ryguy85 (Jul 10, 2011)

I figured I would chime in here rather than start a new thread. I have an 09 Rabbit so it has a CBTA engine. 

So I was wondering, it is okay to use the NGK plugs on CBTA/UA engines? I was under the impression that the NGK plugs are used on the 2005.5 to 2007 engines and 2008+ uses BOSCH plugs.


----------

